# Girl on Girl Action.... (well sorta)



## MyaLover (Sep 25, 2008)

The world is not ready for 2 of me   Anyways... here is my newest endeavor......


1.






2.





3.






And some from a previous shoot Ill throw up here too...

4.





5.


----------



## DannyB (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow beautiful eyes if I may say so!  Very nice shots, great work!


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## F-Stop1.8 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice job! The last one is pure sexy.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting concept...especially as you are both subject and photography.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for the comments!


----------



## Parkerman (Sep 25, 2008)

Hah.. Pretty cool idea. I think i like the 2nd shot the most.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 25, 2008)

I like #4 the best. :thumbup:


----------



## lockwood81 (Sep 25, 2008)

Twins!  

I agree...no. 4 rocks.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like the composition of #1....but it's a wee bit bright to me.

The last one is great as well....indeed, very sexy!   :O)


----------



## Montana (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice!  #4 is my fav as well!

Derrick


----------



## crashcart (Sep 25, 2008)

Four is my favorite, though I like the concept on 5.  Reminds me of the cologne inserts in my copies of _GQ._


----------



## Pure Captures (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to say that I've never seen anyone look at themselves so longingly.  I'm not gonna lie, it's a little creepy.  Add in the fact that you're also taking the picture and it's even crazier.
How much did you pay yourself to have these taken?  And did you give both of your subjects the same rate, or did one of you pay more than the other?


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 25, 2008)

Pure Captures said:


> I have to say that I've never seen anyone look at themselves so longingly.  I'm not gonna lie, it's a little creepy.  Add in the fact that you're also taking the picture and it's even crazier.
> How much did you pay yourself to have these taken?  And did you give both of your subjects the same rate, or did one of you pay more than the other?




My husband thought it was creepy too!!!  Hahahahaha  I merely did it for the PS practice though.  I didnt pay the "models" anything because  they didnt pay me.  They were pushy and picky


----------



## pez (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice! The beautiful models really make the shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 26, 2008)

They didnt always get along


----------



## rubbertree (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG you look so much like my son's kindergarten teacher!  
Great job!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Sep 26, 2008)

nice shots


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Sep 26, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> OMG you look so much like my son's kindergarten teacher!
> Great job!


 

Somewhere Van Halen cranks up "Hot for Teacher"....


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Sep 26, 2008)

1 is fabulous!!!  I love the cool tones you went with- is it lily blue?


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 26, 2008)

These were actually not altered at all (with the exception of the doubles).  The colors came from me playing with the WB settings on my camera


----------



## toofpaste (Sep 26, 2008)

I see you've changed the location of your zipper. Good job.


----------



## rmh159 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not going to provide any C&C on these shots in protest to the misleading thread title.  Sorry... I'm putting my foot down.


----------



## ArtPhotography (Sep 26, 2008)

Great work!  What a neat idea.  I love what you do.  The hand in the second one is a nice touch (ha!  hand... touch... get it? anyway...).  The third one looks like "they" just got caught, and they don't seem altogether embarassed at it... hmm...
That fourth one really looks like an ad out of a magazine to me.  The fifth one reminds me of a photo spread I might see in a high-fashion magazine.  Really nice work with the camera settings.


----------



## motorshooter (Sep 26, 2008)

Great work...again....but your best capture is #4. is not like everything else, it has a mood, action, a look, great contrast and it holds the viewers eye longer than the others.


----------



## iflynething (Sep 26, 2008)

Woah. You have beautiful blue eyes. I'm liking the last one though the most. You're gorgeous. How young are you?

~Michael~


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 27, 2008)

25


----------



## iflynething (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, you're really pretty and great shots.

~Michael~


----------



## Senor Hound (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> 25



That's how old I am!  You look older than me, though (in a good way!)

You like it when people are critical, so I'll say its my personal preference to see more pp done on the face.  I can see blemishes on your face, and IMO it'd be great if those got smoothed out.  But then again, some people I'm sure will disagree.  I just think instead of looking like a pretty, yet realistic person, you should try and look totally flawless like in glamour magazines.

The last one is the sexiest, IMO.  I haven't been over to this website for a while, but its good to see your photos are better than ever!  Someone's been practicing!


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

Will you marry me?
































....too soon?




































....fine, let's start slow. my name is bace.

*extends hand shake*


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

*extends hand shake back*  Then simply replies "Im happily married"

Thank you senor hound!  I didnt do to much PP (really none at all) for 2 reasons, #1 it was 3am and I was tired.  #2  Some of you guys hit me HARD on my PP on previous posts!!!  Hahahahaha so I thought I would ease up a bit.  Thank you for your comments, I always Like hearing you what have to say Senor Hound!


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

25 and MARRIED?!??@!?

Bloody hell what's going on in this world.

That's just blasphemous.

Well...congrats. He's a lucky man. And that's coming from someone who doesn't know anything about you.






....no I'm not superficial.





...what's your favorite color?


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

When its right, its right.  What can I say... hes perfect 

White and these: http://www.tishalulle.co.uk/Thumbnail - sea green lake.jpg

Those are my favorite colors


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> When its right, its right.  What can I say... hes perfect


I'm sure he is. 


MyaLover said:


> White



Racist.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness... Please!


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL!

*punches your shoulder*

I'm just joshin ya!!!


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

{rolls eyes and laughs}


----------



## photo28 (Oct 12, 2008)

The last one is very nice!


----------



## djengizz (Oct 13, 2008)

#4 rocks, very nice shot.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 13, 2008)

#4 is great, #5 IS INCREDIBLE. I love how soft and hinting it is. Hot!


----------



## MyaLover (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the C&Cs!!


----------



## LisaK24 (Oct 15, 2008)

great concept!

I really love 2 and 3

4th one, I'm not so keen on the huge ball of light behind your head

5th one, I love the softness of it


----------



## phoenix_rising (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow! Very nice shots. If seems that you are as comfortable in front of the camera as you are behind it. Pretty girl + Mad photo skills = Wicked cool!


----------

